# Predict the Mavs record for Feb 2007 - Win 1 Billion eBucks



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Note:* Borrowed this idea from Bruindre over in the Warriors forum. Looked like a good idea, so I figured I would toss one up in here. 

*WIN 1 BILLION eBUCKS FROM THE DALLAS MAVERICKS FORUM*
​  This month, everyone is welcome to try to predict the record for the Mavericks. 
You'll have to list, game by game, whether you feel the Mavs will win or lose each individual game in that particular month.

 Mavs schedule for February 2007:
 Feb. 3rd vs MIN
 Feb. 7th vs MEM
 Feb. 9th vs HOU
 Feb. 11th @ PHI
 Feb. 13th @ MIL
 Feb. 15th @ HOU
 Feb. 22nd vs MIA
 Feb. 24th vs DEN
 Feb. 26th vs ATL
 Feb. 27th @ MIN​ 
Just re-post the Feb schedule with a *W* or *L* next to each game. 

I'm not going to participate. Winner of the game is the person who comes closest to predicting the record for the Mavs during Feb. 2007. Winner will receieve *1 BILLION eBucks*.

*Additional Rules*
This game is graded on accuracy of chosing the outcome of each individual game, not if you happen to get the actual record for the Mavs in the month of Feb '07 correctly. 

Entries *MUST BE ENTERED HERE BEFORE TIP-OFF OF THE FIRST WARRIORS' GAME IN JANUARY 2007!* 

That would be by 7:30pm on the night of February 3rd (_before the Mavs tip off vs Minnesota_). 

In case of a tie breaker, the 1,000,000,000 eBucks will be split amongst the winners.​


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

10-0:|


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Feb. 3rd vs MIN W
Feb. 7th vs MEM W
Feb. 9th vs HOU W
Feb. 11th @ PHI W
Feb. 13th @ MIL W
Feb. 15th @ HOU L
Feb. 22nd vs MIA W 
Feb. 24th vs DEN W
Feb. 26th vs ATL W
Feb. 27th @ MIN W

9-1, i just dont think it will be perfect, i hope it is but i dont think it will be 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ninjatune again.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

100%


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Mavs schedule for February 2007:
Feb. 3rd vs MIN W
Feb. 7th vs MEM W
Feb. 9th vs HOU W
Feb. 11th @ PHI W
Feb. 13th @ MIL W
Feb. 15th @ HOU W
Feb. 22nd vs MIA W
Feb. 24th vs DEN W
Feb. 26th vs ATL W
Feb. 27th @ MIN W

10-0

I would say that we could lose to Denver but only if it was at Denver, Houston should be a win since they won't have Yao back, Miami should be a win after the crappy effort in Miami even if they did win

If we don't lose all the games for the rest of the month plus feb we would have a 22 game winning street lol. and have a record of 34 wins in the last 35 games


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Do we have to guess the scores as well?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Do we have to guess the scores as well?


No, just W's and L's.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oh then,

10-0


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Just in case:

W
W
W
W
W
W
W
W
W
W

:]


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

There is only one game that concerns me, and that's the DEN game. Melo's only been back one game, and that one game turned out quite impressive co-existing with AI. The two players combined for 41 FGA and 51 points. Granted it was against a weak Memphis team, but DEN still managed to get 96 FGA as a team. That's a lot of offensive rebounds and fast break points....

JR Smith and Camby both had pretty big nights as well.

So... the question is whether or not Nugs'll do well as a team against a good defensive team, like Utah. I'll have a much clearer picture on Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Feb. 3rd vs MIN *W*
Feb. 7th vs MEM *W*
Feb. 9th vs HOU *W*
Feb. 11th @ PHI *W*
Feb. 13th @ MIL *L*
Feb. 15th @ HOU *W*
Feb. 22nd vs MIA *W*
Feb. 24th vs DEN *L*
Feb. 26th vs ATL *W*
Feb. 27th @ MIN *W*

Just to be different, I'll go 8-2. Milwaukee gave us trouble last season up there I believe, and like Ed said you never know about Carmelo Iverson.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The bucks?



> As the Bucks pulled within five games of the 2006-07 National Basketball Association season’s midway point, they faced these prospects:
> 
> - Simmons, who has not played in a 2006-07 regular-season game, will miss the remainder of the campaign. He underwent surgical procedures Dec. 18 to remove bone spurs from his right ankle and Jan. 12 to address a symptomatic cyst in his heel bone and plantar fascitis.
> 
> ...


How ready will they be by 2/13?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess I'm thinking about Bogut's block of Terry as time expired, and Nellie's Bucks...in the '80s. :cheer:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Well... Denver's gotten by two defensively weak teams with little trouble (Seattle game was a little close), but that didn't surprise me.

What did surprise me was the amount of points they gave up..... Their perimeter defense is next to non-existent.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I went ahead and stuck this thread so we won't have to bump it all the time.

Also, could somebody "rate" this thread too?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

with the denver game, i think you guys might win because as a denver fan, our defence is really bad atm, but if we can pick our defence up before we get to Dallas then its gonna be a hell of a match, my 2 favourite teams again,,, by the way i just bet 136 million on utah to beat memphis today, and they better otherwise im gonna hate utah even more then i do atm


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> with the denver game, i think you guys might win because as a denver fan, our defence is really bad atm, but if we can pick our defence up before we get to Dallas then its gonna be a hell of a match, my 2 favourite teams again,,, by the way i just bet 136 million on utah to beat memphis today, and they better otherwise im gonna hate utah even more then i do atm


I guess you are hating Utah now.....


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG you seriously dont know how much i hate Utah now, that was the biggest bet i have ever placed, and i was feeling really really confident, and then they go and shatter my hopes on reaching 2 billion  Hopefully Denver thump them on friday, and just teach them a lesson to win when i bet on them !!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> OMG you seriously dont know how much i hate Utah now, that was the biggest bet i have ever placed, and i was feeling really really confident, and then they go and shatter my hopes on reaching 2 billion  Hopefully Denver thump them on friday, and just teach them a lesson to win when i bet on them !!


I was thinking the Utah game will be a good measuring stick on how well the Nugs can handle a good defensive team, but......

Nugs allowed 60+% 3P% from the lowly Memphis, so... either Jazz puts on the show of the year, or they'll just continue to fade.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

can you tell me which game i should bet big on in the next 2-3 days, just 1 game cause ill bet big to hopefully get some points back, i want one that im almost 100% certain they will win, i was thinking about choosing spurs to beat memphis @ home on friday but after today i dont think i will, im thinking maybe betting on houston to win @ home against portland on friday, what do ya think?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

melo4life said:


> can you tell me which game i should bet big on in the next 2-3 days, just 1 game cause ill bet big to hopefully get some points back, i want one that im almost 100% certain they will win, i was thinking about choosing spurs to beat memphis @ home on friday but after today i dont think i will, im thinking maybe betting on houston to win @ home against portland on friday, what do ya think?



you picked a bad game to bet big on...Its not so much that you picked Utah but Utah had to win by 12 points for you to win...last night I picked the rockets to bet on, I didnt expect them to win but I was pretty confident they wouldnt let the Spurs beat them by 9 points...its tough to beat any team by more then 5. Make sure you pay attention to the line, cuase I think thats what confuses you...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... MEM was a 12 point dog? That's a bad deal.

Drag is right. Look at the line. If the line seem high, stay away from it.

Check out:
http://www.covers.com/sports/power-ranking/nba-power-ranking.aspx

You'll see each team's ATS (against the spread) records. That tells you how well the oddsmakers have been successfully predicting the line for each team. PHX is at the top for beating the spread, and Dallas comes in 2nd.

Just a word of caution, NBA is extremely unpredictable, as you saw in the [email protected] game.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Stick to college hoops on vBookie. No spreads and a lot more predictable. 
Just my 2c.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Stick to college hoops on vBookie. No spreads and a lot more predictable.
> Just my 2c.


Now NT's let the cat out of the bag....


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i bet on Nevada to beat Louisiana Tech @ Nevada?? I dont follow much NCAA but i saw that Nevada are 17-2 and Louisiana are 6-12, and seeing that it is at Nevada i think it should be an easy win??


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Feb. 3rd vs MIN- W
Feb. 7th vs MEM- W
Feb. 9th vs HOU- W
Feb. 11th @ PHI-W
Feb. 13th @ MIL-W
Feb. 15th @ HOU-W
Feb. 22nd vs MIA-W
Feb. 24th vs DEN-W
Feb. 26th vs ATL-W
Feb. 27th @ MIN-W


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Since the remaining two games won't tell me much about the team, I'll go with:

Feb. 3rd vs MIN- W
Feb. 7th vs MEM- W
Feb. 9th vs HOU- W
Feb. 11th @ PHI-W
Feb. 13th @ MIL-W
Feb. 15th @ HOU-L
Feb. 22nd vs MIA-W
Feb. 24th vs DEN-W
Feb. 26th vs ATL-W
Feb. 27th @ MIN-W

Dallas really should win all of these games, but something tells me that Dallas will drop at least one game..... bad shooting night/bad defensive night/whatever reason, and that game will likely to come on the road.

A three end road trip followed by three game home stand means HOU may grab a win at home on the last road game.

I hope I am wrong, and Dallas goes 10-0.



DEN may be playing well at home, but they are not quite proven on the road. Utah game should have shed some light on how well DEN are playing, but that horrible UTA perimeter defense didn't show me much at all.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Feb. 3rd vs MIN *W*
Feb. 7th vs MEM *W*
Feb. 9th vs HOU *L*
Feb. 11th @ PHI *W*
Feb. 13th @ MIL *W*
Feb. 15th @ HOU *W*
Feb. 22nd vs MIA *W*
Feb. 24th vs DEN *W*
Feb. 26th vs ATL *W*
Feb. 27th @ MIN *W*


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

v eryones doing well so far:clap2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> v eryones doing well so far:clap2:


I got a loss at Milwaukee up next.

Could I be right? :thinking2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I have Dallas losing in Houston, but I can't see that happening either. It will be the last game before going into the ASG, and AJ wouldn't let them lose that game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

4 more to go!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

hey Ninja...Im gonna want my billion in all ones...Im going to have the greatest night in strip club history:bsmile:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL...

There are 5 posters guessing 100% for Feb.... This means each of you only get 200mil.

Plus, you already have a billion in your bank! Go to the strip club ALREADY!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

P.S. I am glad I lost already.....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> There are 5 posters guessing 100% for Feb.... This means each of you only get 200mil.
> 
> ...


uh-uh...he ainst say nothing about splitting no prize...hes almost a trillionairre he can afford to give out 5 bill...you dream destroyer!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> uh-uh...he ainst say nothing about splitting no prize...hes almost a trillionairre he can afford to give out 5 bill...you dream destroyer!!!


lol... I am staying out of this one.

It's between you and NT. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> P.S. I am glad I lost already.....


Me too, and I knew I would feel this way. :clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm going to deliver the winnings in pennies.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And F it..... if we have 5 winners I'll give 'em all 1 billion a piece. 
It would be worth it if the Mavs are 48-9 going into March!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

46-9 and 2 games from a billion: "Everythings coming up Milhouse!"


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

9-0!!! one more to go...have the Mavs ever had a perfect month before?

I just relized theyve had a few...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:allhail:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And our winners are:

Dragnsmke1
Seed
Saint Baller
76767
da1nonly

1 Billion eBucks each. 
All paid up!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow....

A *PEFECT* month of basketball for our mavs!

This mavs team is setting new records left and right!!!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats to everyone :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

YEAH! I got me my cash.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Thanks ninjatune


----------

